# Five days in France



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Just managed to grab five days, Monday through to Friday next week, we thought it would be nice to have a quick trip to France and bimble up and down the coast a little bit (including DePanne for some Moules and Frites) nothing to hectic, in fact far from a hectic schedule is exactly what we're after.

I have a few ideas but does anyone have a ready made trip that they have just done and enjoyed? We would certainly like some advice on coastal towns and villages that are worth a visit - We would like to use Aires if possible - Any advice will be readily acted upon


----------



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

I would like any suggestion too, we got 7 days

Autoquest, where is DePanne?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Gasper said:


> I would like any suggestion too, we got 7 days
> 
> Autoquest, where is DePanne?


In DeLoo!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

_Sorry - couldn't resist it._

If you both say which port you are landing in I think you may get more focussed advice. I can suggest a couple of places wherever you land I expect.

Cheers


----------



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks Dave, I am landing at Calais


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Go along the coast and stay at Les Erables near Calais which is near the dover patrol monument. then head down to Le Touquet there is an Aire (Paris Plage ) (8 euros per night) which is good. The town is expensive but nice for a visit. Then go to Breck and the areas near by which are very nice and have plenty of Aires. Its not to far to drive and if you want wine etc go to Boulogne where there is a huge Auchen just south of J31 which is better and cheaper than Calais.

Enjoy you trip

Andy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Gasper said:


> Thanks Dave, I am landing at Calais


St Omer is a nice little town.It has an old walled part, and even the more modern centre has interesting old streets and alleyways.

If you go a little way into Belgium both Bruges and Gent are well worth a visit. Both have Aires nearby, or there's Camping Memling for Bruges and Camping Blaarmeersen for Gent. These would be my preferences as the area around Calais itself is not the most spectacular bit of La Belle France.

Arras is pretty spectacular, and has two magnificent squares, both of which have been flattened and rebuilt at least twice, but you would never know. The underground tunnels from the world wars are well worth a visit, and start from one end of the main square.

Lille is a much underrated city, but not one to drive into with the truck. Parking is not the easiest. Well worth a visit though.

None of the beach resorts in the area is much to write home about. I suppose Boulogne is possibly the best as it has the biggest town behind it for alternative interest. It also has a large area which is traffic free for wandering - but it is a bit naff compared to a "real" French seaside town.

If you want to drive as far as just beyond Le Havre, the seaside towns of Honfleur, Trouville and Deauville are really delightful. Le Havre itself is "missable" though parts of it are nice enough.

No doubt others will have their favourites to tempt you.

Hope this helps.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Le Touquet*

Hello There,

Le Touquet is very nice, very cosmopolitan and VERY Expensive. Try Fort Mahon or Quend Plage, there is an Aire at Quend and a couple of cheap campsites.

Trev.


----------



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks Andy and Dave, I do rather go down south east than along the coast, will have look those towns you mentioned and plan for 3 stops maybe, got a 12 years old daught with us so need something a little bit more than basic to keep her happy!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Gasper said:


> Thanks Andy and Dave, I do rather go down south east than along the coast, will have look those towns you mentioned and plan for 3 stops maybe, got a 12 years old daught with us so need something a little bit more than basic to keep her happy!


Bruges and Gent may be better for one of the stops then. Very touristy in the centres of each, though not really spoiled as a result.

Bruges for preference with the daughter in mind as it is more compact and has more of interest for kids. A ride round in a pony and trap would be very enjoyable, but I expect it's quite expensive.

Beware the chocolate shops, of which there are multitudes. The beer is good too - they brew several hundred varieties in Belgium (I do not jest) so room for experiment there.

There are Frituur stalls all over the place ("chips" to your daughter) and they make a delicious as a snack meal with a Merguez or some other sausage variant. Belgian ice cream is pretty good too, and the waffles are superb.

Have fun.


----------



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

wow! Dave now you talking, looks like we need to change plan! by the way, there is no such place called "Deloo", is it? you just have me on, right? thanks for the advises, or, do you know Soissons? is it a nice place to visit?


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*france*

I would go straight down to Honfleur,Aire on Harbourside!The come back up the coast.Stay at at any of the Aires at St Valerie en Caux,Le Treport,St Valerie sur Somme,Le Croutoy,Le Touquet,Dieppe.We've stayed at all of these and all are worth visiting.You could stay on Aire at Calais!on last night and go for a meal at Le Coq d'or in the square a short walk from the Aire.Best meal we have had in France and not too expensive!!!Have a good time.Honfleur is approx 170miles.from Calais


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Gasper said:


> there is no such place called "Deloo", is it? you just have me on, right?


Sorry - I've been influenced by Pusser - King of Toilet Humour.     



Gasper said:


> thanks for the advises, or, do you know Soissons? is it a nice place to visit?


Soissons is nice enough, but not worth a big detour in my opinion. If you are passing nearby then pay a visit - most French towns have something of interest to British tourists.

If you don't know France or Belgium very well you can't really fail, as every town and village will be new and different. The big advantage of a truck is the freedom it gives you to stop wherever you like, and parking right in the centre of the smaller towns and villages is usually no problem at all. The majority have plenty of parking spaces with very few height barriers, though the bigger towns are just as difficult as here.

Bon voyage.


----------



## 95897 (Jul 30, 2005)

Hi Autoquest,

Are there any deals on the ferries for a short break?


Keith
Aaronsdad


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I managed to get £28 out and £38 back (Dover Calais)

Keep it coming chaps.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Autoquest and Zeb. De Panne is on the way to Bruges, Junction 1 on the A16? towards Belgium takes you down to the town, a great shopping area and nice beach.
On the way down you pass Tobacco Road (turn left at the first roundabout)
where you can buy booze, Tobacco and chocs, not the cheapest but good selection, and the filling station is usually pretty cheap.
On the way into De Panne you pass a couple of supermarkets including a Lidl and there is a filling station that is credit card only but very cheap, we used our Nationwide card there no problems. Unfortunately under pressure from local residents the council have closed the aire in De Panne.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

If you're going that way, turn off to Adenkirke, Junction 1 in belgium, follow the signs for Plotzeland, its a sort of disney-thorpe park- equivilent for children, and s'posed to be good, or at least, thats what the boys said when they went there for the day at the end of a school trip to benelux.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. Bandaid & Autoquest. I think the signs say Plopsaland. there is plenty on it if you google it.
Cheers Sid


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi Guys, we just got back from 5 days in France. Went across on eurotunnel at night,cos it was cheaper.Too late to get in camping car park at Calais, it was full.Went up the road and stayed in aires for free, went on down towards Caen, stayed in Yelloh! campsite at La Côte de Nacre.Very good waterpark for the kids,very close to beach,but you do have to look very hard to find it. But well worth finding. Went on down to Mont St. Michel,walked up to the top (gives myself pat on the back) stayed in carpark overnight & watched the Mont light up after dark (AWESOME).Drove back to LeHarve & caught the ferry back to Portsmouth,stayed at Southsea campsite,then on up to Crystel Palace campsite,saw Dirty Dancing in London,& then back home to Devon. And a good time we had too.


----------



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks guys! the trouble is - with so many good suggustions, which way should we turn on Calais? have to make it to 2 or 3 trips to visit all the places


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Gasper said:


> Thanks guys! the trouble is - with so many good suggustions, which way should we turn on Calais? have to make it to 2 or 3 trips to visit all the places


So??

No problem at all. You have a motorhome!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Gasper said:


> Thanks guys! the trouble is - with so many good suggustions, which way should we turn on Calais? have to make it to 2 or 3 trips to visit all the places


2 or 3 - you must be kidding!!   

After 20 or 30 trips you may be getting close to scratching the surface.

Keep it simple - just pick one or two places and save the rest for next time and next time and n........


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for the all the help and advice - Spot on as always. We'll let you know how we get on.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Autoquest said:


> Thanks for the all the help and advice - Spot on as always. We'll let you know how we get on.


If you or any friends smoke, the filthy weed is very much cheaper in Belgium than almost anywhere else on the Continent.

Have fun


----------

